# Is this a Tecnos?



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi gang, I am not really sure what I have here, can anyone provide some insight for me?

Thanks!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm. Why isn't the chainstays and seatstays all mostly half chromed?

Maybe it's a Euro model.. Shrug


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Dude,

You have a very beautiful bike, but all the Tecnos I know look like Masters and have four chromed stays. You bike has chrome on only the drive side chain stay.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know what the heck it is and the seller didn't know either. It is a European model, maybe once it is here I will be able to find out more about it.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one similar to that and its a Superissimo .... i had it refinished :blush2:


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a Colnago Tecno for my wife - beautiful bike. The top and down tubings have special profiles - again drawn specially for Colnago by Columbus. They are *not* of the same profile as master. I have a cross-section pic of the Tecno tubes. I can scan it and send it to you if you are interested. The bike also has the classical Columbus decal with Tecno written on it.

And information for others, not all Masters have all four stays chromed. The earlier generation have only the right-chain stay chromed and the others are just partially chromed. I have stripped and re-sprayed my Master chain and seat stays. I don't have the heart to strip the original decals!


----------

